# Plasti dip holding up...10 months



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Just an update. Last June I plastidipped some of the exterior (front, rockers,rear) of my Eco and the interior trim. My original post with pictures is:http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body-detailing-interior/75265-took-dip.html

It's been 10 months, gone through a MN/WI summer, fall, winter, spring. It has gone through several car washes with those big spinny things which my brain can't remember the name of right now . Anyway, this weekend was my first chance to give it a good hand wash and check things over. 
Amazingly it has held up extremely well, and washed up, looks the nice dark-black as it did when fresh. 

There were some places where I had some scratches or tears in the dip, but very few, and most were known causes such as the kids winter boots, a driveway scrape, etc. Otherwise no real places where the dip "failed" other than a place about the size of a 50 cent piece that was peeling back on the front of the rocker, right behind the front wheel. 

I had a little bit of extra dip left in a spray can and simply touched up all the areas. On the spot that was peeling, I did a layer of dip on the metal, folded the peeling spot back in place on top of the wet dip, and did a layer on top of each. Checked it out this morning after a 100 mile drive in the rain, and all is good. 

This stuff is pretty dang good. If anyone is hesitating to try it, don't. I believe the dip has helped protect my rockers and paint from salt and gravel chipping.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

The interior looks great, gives me a look at what I want to do. Different color, but same spots. Thanks for the update of how well it holds up!


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

One question though, how hard was it to get the trim pieces around the radio, speakers, and gauges off?


----------



## nb2six (Jul 30, 2013)

I love plasti dip! Easy to use and strong as ****. It isn't too hard to get the trim pieces off get a nylon trim removal tool or screwdriver covered in painters tape and just go slow. I think the hardest for me is the trim with the vents attached as the vents don't help fighting it out, but take your time and you'll be fine. The trim around the shifter has a few screws you'll have to undo after getting it unclipped but other than that it's really easy.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I was reading this and thought maybe ill pull the gauge cluster part off before work To see how easy it is. Popped right off! Lol


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I wonder if anyone has ever done the steering wheels grey part. It would match so much more. Still looks great.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

wasney said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever done the steering wheels grey part. It would match so much more. Still looks great.




Like this? 

I went back stock because the bottom keeps hitting my belt and tearing. Going vinyl next.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Like this? 

I went back stock because the bottom keeps hitting my belt and tearing. Going vinyl next.[/QUOTE]


Yea like that. Thats sweet. Lol think ill do that. How hard was it.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

That looks good. Im going to do that. How hard was it to do?


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Plastidip my rims 2 YEARS AGO and FINALLY this month i had to peel it off and respray, not because of scratches, but because there was a really harsh stain on the front left and i decided "screw it ill respray them all". Living in NY, after two winters, the last one being BRUTAL, and commuting from work and school in crappy ny road conditions, i have not one single scratch in the plastidip. UNBELIEVABLE...and its always easy to clean except i got lazy cuz the winter this year was so bad tht i left the wheels dirty for way too long, but after 2 years of no problems, u cant complain.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2 years and 55K miles on my front bowtie it looked a bit faded, rear still looked great. Must be the 1 million bugs I have killed with the front one. THe interior pieces I did(around shifter) are holding up great after 25K and 1 year.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

You guys make me want to do it more. Ill probably do it when i install my k&n sri And spark plugs.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

As mentioned, trim pieces were not difficult at all to remove, just don't get rammy with them and they will easily come out. I might go back to stock or try a different color with my trim once summer rolls around. The black on my front, rockers, rear is going to stay. If I need to do anything, I might just spray one layer of dip over the whole thing and then a couple layers of the gloss, but I doubt it, looks just fine as is. 
If you've been thinking about trying dip, go for it, you can't ruin anything. If you want to see what it is like, just practice on something else. I did my phone, laptop, son's baseball helmet, dog...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

1st the cc black piece peeled then after the re sprays the bottom of the silver would peel. I ended up going back to factory. Hardest part is trying to place the pieces in a way you can walk 360* around it to spray it properly. Once you got that you are good. Next challenge was the glossifier clear vs frost.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You can ruin some stuff just use common sense. Clothes and shoes dip is hard to come out so don't wear your true religions and Jordan's.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Plasti dip is amazing. I first started with just wheels and I eventually dipped my whole car. From BGM to aluminum. Went on an 8 hour road trip with rocks and debris hitting the dip and it held up great. 

Just gotta make sure you don't spray to heavy or it will look like poop and apply enough coats so the dip is strong enough.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Had a guy with an identical eco park beside mine at the gas station this morning. He kept looking at my car with sort of a puzzled look. I came out and he said "What is different about your car than mine?" I pointed out the plasti-dip on the front/rockers/rear. He said "wow, it's really subtle but makes a big difference in the look, I like it."


----------

